# cleaning with CLR



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

gonna use it for first time, is it ok on the plastic? bearing on side plate?
gonna soak the whole piece
do you rinse it off? or just wipe it off?

cleaning my revo --inshore

After this cleaning it will not hit the surf again!

Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

It will be fine. I'd take that bearing out first so that afterwards you can spin that bearing on a punch and get that grit out. Let it sit in there 10 min depending on how bad it is. Afterwards, drop that bearing in acetone or alcohol to flush out, Spin it or blow it out.. I agree, Those Revo's dont hold up well to salt. After sitting I'd get one of those nylon brushes(small) from Home Depot or Lowes and scrub that sideplate to get rid of corrosion. Makes it easier getting it back on.Then rinse off with warm tap water. Hope this helps.. Dip


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks very very much Dip and when I get a little extra $ I will send you a couple for you to do your Magic on ---Thanks Again


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*gettting bearing out*

how do you remove the bearing? punch? or does it not come out?

my poor little Revo--saltwater chewed on it a little


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Unfortunately those dont come out. You can get a Qtip dipped in alcohol or acetone and run it clockwise in there a few times to get it cleaned off(from the outside of that sideplate, just like you were turning your handle that same direction). Dont run it opposite or you will get that cotton in the bearing. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*You Da Man*



Dipsay said:


> Unfortunately those dont come out. You can get a Qtip dipped in alcohol or acetone and run it clockwise in there a few times to get it cleaned off(from the outside of that sideplate, just like you were turning your handle that same direction). Dont run it opposite or you will get that cotton in the bearing. Hope this helps..Dip


Thanks Dip--hope to get it back together -- soon


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> Thanks Dip--hope to get it back together -- soon


 Get it brotha! lol


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Back in action*

well got the Revo back together and it worked fine--except

I removed the cap that holds the level wind thingy and the piece is cracked(actually broke on both sides) put it back together anyway and it worked just fine.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*pics*

.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

looks clean to me ,and now that you got it down,, dont stop using it.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks seabo--plan on it

those are not the pics of the broken piece, will get em up later


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*piece broke on revo*

Held up great even with a broke piece.

Dip if you see this can I got an arrow to the broke piece.

The reel works fine, so I guess I will just keep on a chunkin with it til it is an issue.
The piece that broke, is broke on both sides --I removed it on one side-and the screw seems to hold it securely
Thanks


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*CLR*



fishingtwo said:


> gonna use it for first time, is it ok on the plastic? bearing on side plate?
> gonna soak the whole piece
> do you rinse it off? or just wipe it off?
> 
> ...


 CLR is wonderfull stuff .Used it and simular things for years.Its acid mix and is corrosive.And when DIP says RINSE that means get it all off.Soak in fresh water and rinse in fresh water until your shure its all gone.Or it will create corrosion...cva34


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

That would be the support arm for the worm gear cover. Looks like it got tightened down a little too much at some point and the stress finally cracked it. no biggie. if you still have that bottom piece you can use that Gorrilla Super Glue on it.. Nice job on the cleaning Bro!...Dip


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice clean up job.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks cva34 , Dipsay and REELING 65

Guess I can try a little gorilla on it---thanks

The revo is a good reel but does not withstand the surf and multiple-multiple -multiple
dunkings without damage. jmao


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

No reel will stand up to the surf and multiple-multiple -multiple
dunkings without damage. just saying. curado's will do better though. 

My revo sx has stood up well in salt for 2 years now with out a cleaning. (no dunks) I do spray the outside with reel magic.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Right On

Fish On


----------

